# Red meat important?



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Is red meat important? i dont have red meat in my diet and havent really the whole time ive trained dunno why just not really bothered about it.I eat tones of chicken,tuna etc.Do i need it in my diet?


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Might i ask why not?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i saw a thing other night with dave palumbo and he where saying it helps you grow alot better than other protein source because it has high amounts of carnosene (prob not spelt like that) he also said something about inflamation helps you grow.

i have just started eating a big stake every night and my mum keeps telling me it's bad to eat it all the time can anyone elaborate on this as she has not given me a reason but just says it's not good for you too eat to much.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> i saw a thing other night with dave palumbo and he where saying it helps you grow alot better than other protein source because it has high amounts of carnosene (prob not spelt like that) he also said something about inflamation helps you grow.
> 
> i have just started eating a big stake every night and my mum keeps telling me it's bad to eat it all the time can anyone elaborate on this as she has not given me a reason but just says it's not good for you too eat to much.


In the grand scheme of things Beef, Chicken, Pork, and Turkey have broadly similar quantities of Carnosine.

Any protein rich diet will be getting ample.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I feel much better when a good amount of my meat intake is red, but I think this is mostly psychological through having a varied diet, rather than just chicken, chicken, and more chicken.

Damn, beef tastes gooooooooddd


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I feel much better when a good amount of my meat intake is red, but I think this is mostly psychological through having a varied diet, rather than just chicken, chicken, and more chicken.
> 
> Damn, beef tastes gooooooooddd


You canny beat a nice big rib eye steak for sure. Have not had one for a while, I feel a Sunday steak coming on.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

can anyone tell me why it's supposedly bad for you?


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

not really mate plus too much is bad for your digestion, chicken is more than enough:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

IIRC red meat does indeed contain nutrients that are particularly good for gaining muscle mass - perhaps someone can tell us what they are.

I can state from long experience that red meat, raw or cooked, certainly makes dogs fiercer than chicken or turkey, and I suspect stronger.

It may be that if you eat BCAAs as well as white meat you get the full amino acid spectrum similar to red meat.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> can anyone tell me why it's supposedly bad for you?


It's supposedly the fat content of modern supermarket beef and pork.

But animal fat has not in itself been proven to be bad for us: we need some saturated fat.

And humans have been eating meat for hundreds of thousands of years, and cereals for only a few thousand.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> I can state from long experience that red meat, raw or cooked, certainly makes dogs fiercer than chicken or turkey, and I suspect stronger.


Thats interesting.

High iron content maybe? Hormone content? Being as red meat at least comes from the same animal type - mammalian - as opposed to chicken/turkey - compatibility?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> IIRC red meat does indeed contain nutrients that are particularly good for gaining muscle mass - perhaps someone can tell us what they are.
> 
> I can state from long experience that red meat, raw or cooked, certainly makes dogs fiercer than chicken or turkey, and I suspect stronger.
> 
> It may be that if you eat BCAAs as well as white meat you get the full amino acid spectrum similar to red meat.


Creatine is high in beef but no higher than Cod and Salmon. Both Cod and Salmon have high Amino quality scores and a marginally higher ratio of BCAA's than beef.

Of course mosr people eat cheap chicken which is basically collagen filled sh!te.

I get my best gains from eating fish, always have done, but then that has been the food of choice of my family for many generations.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

red meat is a must,not only for variety...but red meat contains B-vitamins,A,K,also folic acid,iron...creatine,zinc,phosphorous an alpha lipoic acid(ALA)...although red meats can carry some amount of animal fat (saturated fats!!)...called a darker meat because of its myoglobin content!!!

white meat,e.g chicken contains niacin, phosphorous, B6, B12, Vitamin D, calcium, iron, zinc and selenium!!!

white meats tend to be leaner(less fat),less dense tissue and collagen!!

white and red meats contain equal amounts of amino acids,but i've always been lead to believe that white meats,especially lean chicken breast,has the full amino acid content,therefore being superior for amino acids,but then in comparison...there are benefits to each type of meats!!!

the majority of red meat is derived from slow twitch muscle fibres(aerobic),wheras white meat is derived from fast twitch muscle(anaerobic)

i used to consume loads of red meat,but due to expense,i eat it the same amount as i do fish,about 4 times a week!!!

but yes i'd say red meat is important,has its place for delivery of whole food nutrients!!!

plus as humans we have been eating red meat for thousands of years,be wrong not to exercise your molars and incisors on this lovely food!!!!!!!


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

rs007 said:


> *I feel much better when a good amount of my meat intake is red*, but I think this is mostly psychological through having a varied diet, rather than just chicken, chicken, and more chicken.
> 
> Damn, beef tastes gooooooooddd


I'm same


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> red meat is a must,not only for variety...but red meat contains B-vitamins,A,K,also folic acid,iron...creatine,zinc,phosphorous an alpha lipoic acid(ALA)...although red meats can carry some amount of animal fat (saturated fats!!)...called a darker meat because of its myoglobin content!!!
> 
> white meat,e.g chicken contains niacin, phosphorous, B6, B12, Vitamin D, calcium, iron, zinc and selenium!!!
> 
> ...


Nice post and sounds like a nice varied approach to getting the protein in:thumb:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Looking at your physique mate, id pretty much say its not that important and your doing just fine without it.

I have a lot of red meat in my diet because i love it and im a red meat freak.

I have a big serving of steak after training and chicken for my evening meal most days.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i use to eat a lot of red meat, now i hardly ever have it, i have chicken, fish, turkey etc etc . i think i have red meat once twice a week out of the 45-50 mealss i have a week so i hope it doesnt effect me too much lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> can anyone tell me why it's supposedly bad for you?


it's only bad because of amount of fat.. if you get extra lean which is like 5% fat with 2.5 % sat fat is not bad for you at all .. i eat it atleast 4 times a week .


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers for the reply fellas


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Id try and get at least 1 steak in a week chap 

Try to keep the balance........ good amount of chicken, Salmon, fish, tuna, steak


----------

